# Fort Pickens fishing?



## Neciee24

I have been hearing that I need to go to Fort Pickens and fish from the pier. Is the fishing there really that good? If so, what is the best time of day to go.....early when the park opens? Do you have any suggestions on bait? Free line or bottom fishing?


----------



## J0nesi

the waters still dirty now but it is a great fishing spot. take a couple rods and a bait net with you. if you want to buy bait then get fresh dead or live shrimp. you can catch reds, spanish, flounder, etc etc. if the ly's have shown up catch them with a bait net. the gates open at 7 unless you have a night owl pass you can get in earlier. you can catch fish anytime of the day out there it just depends if they are biting or not.


----------



## tjn1125

ft pickens is awesome fishing from around the corner from the pass and fish in the bay or the gulf and the pass is always a good spot to hit. i have not fished on the pier it is always packed so do alot of surf fishing out there.


----------



## V22mech

*fishing is good*

there is a large variety of fish being caught there at Pickens. Spanish, Sharks, Pampano, Trout, Flounder, and even red snapper and grouper(not in season yet!)
we had a get Sheepshead season this year and we are even catching a bunch of spade fish too. :thumbup:


----------



## V22mech

it can get crowded, but have patience and a strong line and always have extra water in the cooler.


----------



## fhelp

*please help me catch a fish*

I have family that lives in Pensacola, I am coming there the last week in may,staying at fort pickens, fishing off a bridge, I have two ambsssadeur 6500 C are these ok, what lbs test should I use, what size hook, and weight, someone please help, also a good charter boat thanks


----------



## FreeDiver

Captain Kenny Way. His card is in gulf breeze bait and tackle.. You can call them up and get info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinichols

Fhelp, the ambassadors will be fine. I use around 30 lb braided line with 15 to 20 lb flouro or mono leaders. Do not overdo the hooks. 1/0or 2/0 circle hooks are pretty standard. Just make sure to wash the reels with fresh water after each use and spray with wd40 or a similar product. At pickens you should be able to surf fish on either side and be successful in may (or fish off the pier, the pier is not big so you nay not always be able to get on it. Where are you coming here from?


----------



## yddlhhd

I visited Fort Pickens years ago and toured the fort but I have never fished there.
Do you need a license to fish at Fort Pickens if you are a non resident of Florida?


----------



## BigRed38

yddlhhd said:


> I visited Fort Pickens years ago and toured the fort but I have never fished there.
> Do you need a license to fish at Fort Pickens if you are a non resident of Florida?


As a non resident you need a license to fish at all, anywhere. Unless you are on a charter vessel, I believe their license covers you.


----------



## yddlhhd

Thanks... I did not know what the cost of entering the Fort Pickens area covered.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88

I thought places such as the beach pier where you have to pay to fish was one where a license is not needs but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> I thought places such as the beach pier where you have to pay to fish was one where a license is not needs but I could be wrong.


This is correct Navarre and Pensacola pier both cover your license in the use fee.


----------



## DaggerYak

I fished this pier last year... it was loaded with LY's. Was able to file more than a gallon bag with a few casts of the cast net. Lots of other stuff around; flounder, drum, spanish... we also saw a 20lb or so barracuda hang out for a little while.


----------



## terry mac

ft pickens: if your on the pier you do not need license, on sand you will need one


----------



## Pee Wee

Neciee24 said:


> I have been hearing that I need to go to Fort Pickens and fish from the pier. Is the fishing there really that good? If so, what is the best time of day to go.....early when the park opens? Do you have any suggestions on bait? Free line or bottom fishing?


Where is the best place to go fish for whiting at Pickens


----------

